# Bad Eco complete



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

So I have come to the realization that my Eco complete some of the bad batch when I began to set my Co2 up. I put the PH controller in and it said it was at 4.0. So what is the best way of taking it all out and putting new in as they are hopefully sending some out Monday. Its a 75gal. Should I just take out all the plants then the water and place the fish in a bucket. Then dump all the old stuff out. I dont want to stress out the fish to much as I have a breeding pair if Jewels in there. Ah what to do


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

Back up a bit and tell me why you think that Eco-Complete has produced a "bad batch". Do you think they have quality control problems? I am thinking of using Eco as my substrate and found your post via a search on the term "eco-complete". Thanks, g


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

i highly doubt its the eco
not even ADA substrate can lower the pH that much.
i really think that its your pH probe, have you calibrated it yet? if you recently got it then chances are that it needs to be calibrated with a good buffer solution. 

besides if your pH was really 4 then i don't think your plants or fish would be doing really good. 

eco complete has had some "bad" batches but it wasn't about affecting pH so dramatically, it was mostly about different color pieces and shells being found. I use eco complete in my tank and by itself (with no co2) and RO water i've only gotten it to a pH of 6.8


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

My ph controller is right as I put it in my other tank and it was right on at 6.5 or so. What else could buffer my water then as I no driftwood or anything like that.

G Eco complete is fine now If you going to get some online I would get it from Green Leaf Aquarium as I got a bag about a month ago and it was great looking stuff as it was really fine a it should be. Im not having any problems growing my plants but they are mostly easy plants for now


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've heard of bad batches before... There really aren't too many ways to do this without stressing out your fish. The last thing you want to do is have to take them out.
The best idea I can come up with would just be to use a siphon and suck all of it up into a bucket. It's very light and small so it shouldn't be too difficult. You might have to remove some plants while doing it, and it may also be a good idea to spread it over a few days, not to do it all at once, because it is holding a lot of the beneficial bacteria in your tank.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

So your saying maybe in do it in thirds over the course of a week or so havent that about that. May be the way to go as I was looking foward the spending hours breaking it all down


----------

